# Hey guys,,,,I need your help with a little information on sand bags.....



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I have some cheap bags,,,but I don't like them. 
Im looking for a sand bag that will hold my Ruger Super Redhawk .44 mag STILL when I'm trying to set the scope. Im getting a little side to side shake.

What do you recommend????? Thanks.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Amazon.com: MTM K-Zone Shooting Rest (Red): Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: shooting bags


----------

